# Ladies: Can Bald be Beautiful?



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, I admit it. My hair has been thinning and my head has reached the point of near baldness (most would probably call it full baldness but I'll remain optimistic about it)

So ladies, is baldness a complete turn off? or Can a nice shiny head be attractive?


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

If they're not cool with it, you don't need to fuck with them.


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I realize I made a couple typos, don't judge me too harshly:

here is my corrected grammar:

1. A nice smooth shiny head can be really sexy
2. In certain cases Baldness is very attractive
3. I base no importance on a man's inherent hair/baldness. It is his personality that is important
4. A man should have hair, but if they are interesting I could learn to find them attractive.
5. A man having hair is one of my prerequisites to being interested in them.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I am of the opinion that some men look much better bald than they do with hair.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it's totally awesome when guys shave their hair off. I know of several guys that look amazing that way. But really, it comes down to how the guy behaves and what kind of character he has...truly that is what matters.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Omg I am _very_ attracted to bald men. They are so hot, I can't stop staring when they walk by. There is something so manly and sexy about it. If you have thinning hair, go ahead and shave it all off and go bald. Not kidding, I salivate. 

Oh, and if you do bald and have a fu Manchu. How dare you. I will not be able to concentrate around you. I'm talking, I am completely physically aroused by bald men with nice bodies. It probably has the same affect on me as women in bikinis have on men. It's just beautiful.

Makes me want to jump on the back of your motorcycle. Btw, I've determined all bald men own a motorcycle.:happy: I don't even like motorcycles but I realize you're a package deal so I've learned to accept it. :wink:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< when I was a kid I was scared that I'd go bald like dad. Now that I'm 25 and my hair isn't thinning, no sign of male pattern baldness either....I realized I take after grandfather who still had a full head of hair at age 91.

QQ so no sexy baldness from me....


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

A significant number of females like men with bald heads especially if they are fit/in shape/muscular.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been dating bald men since I was 22. That guy started balding at 18. He has never wanted for women. He is 5'4", too. But he has an amazing personality, a comedian. Good thing he has such high moral standards. He could hit it and quit it all the time if he wanted. But he is truly authentic. He has them standards, ya know.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach (Sep 26, 2011)

From a purely physical standpoint I really think it depends on the face. Some faces can pull it off better that others. 

However, I personally think baldness has an air of maturity but also youthfulness, which is hard to come by with most hair cuts. It gives me the feel of someone who is very low maintenance and has a "lets go explore the unknown" attitude (although that may be just be because of my fixation with Jean-Luc Picard). Almost all the bald people I know are very interesting, either because they've just decided not to base their opinion of themselves about outward appearances (which can be attractive), or because (if it's something they cannot help) it shows maturity. All of this depends on the person. Obviously not all bald people are this way, but these are the feelings I immediately get from bald people. I think I am drawn to them (in a platonic way) because of this.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I would love to shave my head. I'm not balding but in the summer when it's 112 where I live, hair feels like a freakin' wool cap. And I have to wash it & pay to get it cut every few weeks. If I go 2 months unclipped my motorcycle helmet won't fit or it feels like a C-clamp. I did buzz it off to 1/4" once & loved it. That was before I married but I asked her about shaving my head & got "Nope". So, I'm stuck with my "wool cap" another summer. : (


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@Desolan

Baldness is cool. I have often wondered why it isn't just a standard that
when men (possibly women, as well, for that matter) start to lose their
hair that they just completely shave it off. I like the look. It's clean,
neat, no nonsense. Makes me think of tough guys, monks, or ethereal
beings (depending on their body type and mannerisms in conjunction with
the baldness).


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

I rest my case.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hair does not determine sexiness. It can be a decisive factor, but doesn't have to. It can actually accentuate sexiness being bald, if you do it right.


----------



## Love (May 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with going bald or gray. I like the intelligent, sophisticated, charming, older man look, like Hector Elizondo for example. He rocks baldness and a goatee ...


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Honestly I think it doesn't matter but I believe his facial features would matter so if they could pull it off sure it's awesome


----------



## Incline (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I've never found baldness particularly attractive, but I am much more interested in personalities. If baldness happens to be part of a package involving an intelligent, amusing and kind personality, it wouldn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

Baldness can be quite attractive, depending on the person. Black men often look very good bald, but white men can pull it off too - for example, Vin Diesel. Like others have said, personality is far, far more important, but when I see a guy who has the confidence to go completely bald, it makes him seem strong to me, like he doesn't need to hide behind a comb-over. *shudder* A hint of advice - fully bald or a short buzz is *always *preferable to thin, whispy hair plastered to your head.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I mean look at Natalie Portman in V for Vendetta! She looks very nice. I think it fits her...


----------



## kikihena (Aug 22, 2012)

oh! exactly I was thinking of him when I read a title of this poll.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Desolan said:


> Yes, I admit it. My hair has been thinning and my head has reached the point of near baldness (most would probably call it full baldness but I'll remain optimistic about it)
> 
> So ladies, is baldness a complete turn off? or Can a nice shiny head be attractive?


Ha, based on the thread title I thought this was about bald _ladies_! Who can be very attractive as well


----------



## kikihena (Aug 22, 2012)

Pesonally baldness is not attractive and also not unattractive to me. That means I don't care.
And I have some friends who are bald and getting bald. When I first met them I even didn't notice they are bald. Really!

But, it also depends on cultures I guess. I'm Korean so I live in Korea. I also lived in US. A Difference between Korea and US is I can't find any bald Korean guy except monks while I can find some bald guys on streets. Why? I don't know why. So, I've never thought about it. hmm....


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

It definitely doesn't work on every guy, but it looks very attractive on some guys. In fact, I've seen some guys who look much better bald than with her. Lucky them, right? ^_^


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Hair is to face as frame to a painting. Hair is associated with health and it's beautiful, most attractive. Hair is a must-have. 

Besides, I don't want baldness passed on to children who will curse me.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

A shiny bald head can be attractive. If I ever fall in love with a bald man, I'd make sure he applies sunscreen on that shiner.


----------



## gleeful (Nov 10, 2013)

In all honesty, if you were to ask me if I found baldness attractive, I would not hesitate to say no, however that's just a general physical feature, it wouldn't make a difference to whether I'd date the person or not. When I fall for someone, everything they are becomes attractive to me and the amount of hair on their head doesn't matter in the slightest. Anyway, I know loads of girls who specifically want a guy with hardly any hair!


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Baldness is a much better alternative to comb-overs and toupees.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

A man with a bald head and beard is a thumbs up for me. I tend to be more attracted to bald and bearded or long hair and bearded.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Curiously said:


> A shiny bald head can be attractive. If I ever fall in love with a bald man, I'd make sure he applies sunscreen on that shiner.


 @Curiously you made me laugh. Those are good statements.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Baldness is fine. Some men look better bald than others, but I'd never consider someone unattractive just because they lacked hair.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Preciselyd said:


> A man with a bald head and beard is a thumbs up for me. I tend to be more attracted to bald and bearded or long hair and bearded.


Hm, I hadn't thought of this but I believe I agree. Baldness by itself? Usually not into it (but can be). Baldness with some facial stubble/hair? Hell yea, boi

And it applies to people with a full head of hair too. Stubble just makes everything 100x better <3

Also, personality is by far the most important thing.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

A nice smooth shiny head can be really sexy :love-struck:


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

JS did okay. 









I think there are plenty of bald guys who are attractive. 

Fair or not,I would say there are two things that are important to being found attractive and being bald: confidence, and being in good shape. Sort those out (and don't dress like a slob), and you should be just fine.


----------

